
Tony Hsieh Explains Why He Sold Zappos To Amazon Under Pressure From Sequoia - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/07/tony-hsieh-zappos/
======
abstractwater
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1409858>

